# Short but good - Episode 1



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What's your favourite piece?

Mozart - KV 86 - "Quarite primum regnum Dei"







Beethoven - woO 116 - Que le temps me dure 







Dvorak - When Thy Sweet Glances







Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet







Mozart - KV 256 - "Clarice cara mia sposa"


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I didn't know any of these small pieces previously. Listening to all the five in the videos provided, my order of preference was:

1. Mozart - KV 256 - Clarice cara mia sposa
2. Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet
3. Beethoven - woO 116 - Que le temps me dure
4. Dvorak - When Thy Sweet Glances
5. Mozart - KV 86 - Quarite primum regnum Dei


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

1.) Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet
2.) Mozart - KV 256 - "Clarice cara mia sposa"
3.) Dvorak - When Thy Sweet Glances
4.) Mozart - KV 86 - "Quarite primum regnum Dei"
5.) Beethoven - woO 116 - Que le temps me dure

#1 of my list is the type of music showcasing why I do like Beethoven, why he's sometimes in my Top 10-15. Not this number in particular, but just his typical Early-music fairy tale kind of gallance.

The last two on my list I didn't care for. I really like this movement/moment-rating game, it has the potential to bring some diverse samples to listen to.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

I chose Dvořák. Though I like this better for voice/piano the string quartet arrangement is excellent. The Beethoven fugue would have been second choice.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Mozart - KV 86 - "Quarite primum regnum Dei"
2. Dvorak - When Thy Sweet Glances
3. Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet
4. Beethoven - woO 116 - Que le temps me dure
5. Mozart - KV 256 - "Clarice cara mia sposa"

I enjoyed all of them except for Mozart KV 256.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The singer in the Mozart aria is exaggerating a bit but I think that this is the best piece of the 5. The Dvorak might be next; I didn't much care for the rest. The Beethoven fugue is quite good (the only piece I might have heard before but I am not sure) but sounds like the exercise piece it probably was, the Beethoven song is rather uncharacteristic (and not very interesting, he wrote pretty good untypical pieces like "Adelaide") and the Mozart church piece also sounds like the exercise it apparently was and strange (and maybe more interesting) because only one voice is sung.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Kreisler jr said:


> the Beethoven song is rather uncharacteristic (and not very interesting


I rather liked the Beethoven song. I found it better than the Mozart aria.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It probably didn't help that it was in French.  
I don't think the aria is anything special but it is a decent buffo aria that sounds like a real piece and not like an exercise. That French song doesn't sound like an exercise but neither like Beethoven. And I generally like Beethoven songs better than their reputation, including many of the scottish/irish folk song arrangements that are very atmospheric and beautiful.


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

That was an interesting assortment of music. Today I picked Beethoven - Que le temps me dure. Tomorrow I might pick something different.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mozart - KV 86 - "Quarite primum regnum Dei" on top.


The others in no particular order.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> 1. Mozart - KV 256 - Clarice cara mia sposa





Kreisler jr said:


> The singer in the Mozart aria is exaggerating a bit but I think that this is the best piece of the 5.


"Clarice cara mia sposa" is basically "rap classical". I don't know if people who don't speak italian can notice this detail, but the words are sewn over the melody with a high precision. A such refined metric is common in rap music, but it's uncommon in other genres.
A part from the fact that the melody is good, the work is also original from a poetic point of view.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> "Clarice cara mia sposa" is basically "rap classical". I don't know if people who don't speak italian can notice this detail, but the words are sewn over the melody with a high precision. A such refined metric is common in rap music, but it's uncommon in other genres.
> A part from the fact that the melody is good, the work is also original from a poetic point of view.





Highwayman said:


> _"Why do many people think that rap music is not classical music?"_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> "Clarice cara mia sposa" is basically "rap classical". I don't know if people who don't speak Italia can notice this detail, but the words are sewn over the melody with a high precision. A such refined metric is common in rap music, but it's uncommon in other genres.
> A part from the fact that the melody is good, the work is also original from a poetic point of view.


I've never seen it that way and I think I do not agree, on the other side, Rap is not my thing 
I


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know much about rap but the "fast parlando" passages of opera buffa (cf. most famously "largo al factotum" from Rossini's Figaro) and also some secco recitative style do remind me as well of "rap".
In the early 2000s there was a Don Giovanni (in German, at the Komische Oper Berlin), staged by the somewhat provocative director Konwitschny where a brief recitative exchange between the Don and Leporello was turned (very funnily) into a bit of quasi-rap. They also had creatively translated some parts of the list in Leporello's catalogue to include interns and secretaries.  (it was several years after the Lewinski affair but it caused laughter in the audience...)


----------

